# Brazilian Rosewood Gallery



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Whoa, set #211 please.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful, very exotic examples.

Thanks for all the pics.

I once built some small articles/projects from imbuya.

Wood has the wonderful quality of appealing to so many of the senses. 

Dave


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

kksjur 
That was excellent. How about some fretboards?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

My fingers are crossed! I like # 209. That might not be the best. I dunno. But I like that just the same. Looks like life to me.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You need my address for shipping?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Nice wood....Send me a message with your prices for B-Rosewood and fingerboards


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Wont it be on the "return" corner of the fedex envelope containing a brick of brown notes?


I'll send a box of brown sound.... I am tempted to pm you but it doesn't really look like your selling ..?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ok Would ya trade set #5 for my 16 yr old boy.... he's got potential .... 9kkhhd


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Second gallery added to the Braz display


I sent you a pm.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

those look sweeet!


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Is he carrying an envelope of cash with him?


Nope just the desire for one


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice wood. Real nice wood.

There's nothing weirder than a bunch of guys drooling over exotic woods...but I do it all the time, LOL!

Wow.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a wow. kksjur
Beautiful wood. Whoever gets those guitars will be very lucky.

Now I know why Brazilian Rosewood is so hard to find......you've got it all. lofu


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Those close-ups were great!
I keep coming back here to look at that stuff. Makes my heart race! Thanks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Stonesy said:


> Those close-ups were great!
> I keep coming back here to look at that stuff. Makes my heart race! Thanks!


gee don't let your wife catch ya looking at that porn ...9kkhhd


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> I'm glad you guy appreciate the galleries. Some here have complained to the site admin that I'm promoting "illegal" material.
> 
> I cant believe I actually would have to explain to anybody Brazilian Rosewood is not illegal. Its not cocaine folks! You're free to own, sell, build with Braz all day long but you cannot export it without proof its old cut wood. Its called "protected". Big difference.
> 
> When I put my celluloid gallery up I had morons emailing me that it would blow my shop up. Is it no wonder more makers do not post their gems on forums? The trolls will jump in at every opportunity with their vast make beleive facts and inexperience to proclaim their rightous fight agaisnt ..... whatever, just fight!


I would put it down as more concern than complaints. Until you explained it to me, I would not have known myself. We learn all the time.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

actually you are free to sell within the country it is located in, like Honduran mahogany now - its fine to sell and use as long as you dont try and ship to the USA or overseas.

AJC


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> gee don't let your wife catch ya looking at that porn ...9kkhhd


My wife is porn. :rockon2:


----------

